# What The Hell Is This...



## dnbush (Jul 19, 2021)

...and why is it in my lawn??

My lawn is Kentucky Blue in case you were wondering.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Tall Fescue and not a turf-type tall fescue, ... more a KY-31 type or pasture fescue type. Very hard to kill. I have a few sections with it mostly areas near driveway that gets a lot of winter salt run off and summer sun heat. Lucky it does not spread. ( if i am correct on my ID)

Hand paint Gly is the fix.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

see https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=40559


----------



## dnbush (Jul 19, 2021)

robjak said:


> Hand paint Gly is the fix.


Would you elaborate on that? What is Gly and what do you mean by "Hand paint"?


----------



## Grover (9 mo ago)

Gly is glyphosate aka roundup. Pure herbicide. Hand paint is literally wiping it on individual grass blades. Probably one of the most pain in the butt things I've ever heard of anyone doing.

If it were me I'd just spray the area and add plugs to the bare spot.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Grover said:


> Probably one of the most pain in the butt things I've ever heard of anyone doing..


You're not supposed to wipe it on your butt! 🤣


----------



## Grover (9 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> Grover said:
> 
> 
> > Probably one of the most pain in the butt things I've ever heard of anyone doing..
> ...


Don't knock it till you try it.


----------

